# What is the dog-nutritional difference between potatoes & sweet potatoes (& yams)



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

*What is the dog-nutritional difference between potatoes & sweet potatoes (& yams)*

Just wondering. I'm thinking sweet potatoes would be a nice vegetable, but right now I only have on hand purple potatoes, which I believe are nutritionally like Idaho potatoes


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sweet potatoes are more nutrious, I believe.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet potatoes have a lower glycemic index, so it doesn't spike insulin, leading to overeating.


----------

